# PDF (eBook) Darstellung



## nordi (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich stehe gerade vor einem Projekt, in dem PDFs (bzw. eBooks) dargestellt werden sollen. Momentan läuft es so, dass man ganz normal über eine Uploadmaske PDFs hochladen kann und die dann auf der Seite ausgelesen werden zum anklicken. Kennt ihr eine schönere Darstellungsform also nur der ganz normale "PDF-Viewer" vom Browser? Ich hatte mal sowas gesehen, wo man die Seite quasi ein Buch umblättern kann, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, wie es hieß. Bin aber auch über andere Hinweise dankbar!


----------



## SpiceLab (5. Mai 2012)

Und wie soll (X)HTML für die "eBook"-Präsentation im "PDF"-Viewer (z.B. Adobe Acrobat PDF Plugin) behilflich sein?

Für eine Alternative zur konventionellen  Präsentation im installierten Browserplugin bietet hier die Auszeichnungssprache  selbst keine Möglichkeiten; stattdessen eine im (X)HTML-Doc  eingebundene oder dafür generierte SWF-Datei  via Flash-Plugin schon viel eher.


----------



## Maxie (5. Mai 2012)

nordi hat gesagt.:


> Kennt ihr eine schönere Darstellungsform also nur der ganz normale "PDF-Viewer" vom Browser? Ich hatte mal sowas gesehen, wo man die Seite quasi ein Buch umblättern kann, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, wie es hieß.



Evtl. dachtest Du dabei an Megazine?
http://www.megazine3.de/home.de.html


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
auf codecanon gibt es ein jQuery Plugin welches PDFs darstellen kann:http://codecanyon.net/item/jquery-d...&WT.seg_1=search_item&WT.z_author=23andwalnut

oder dieses:
http://www.jawish.org/blog/archives/394-Google-Docs-Viewer-plugin-for-jQuery.html

Viele Grüße


----------

